# 2019 Chevy 1500



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

For all you Chevy lovers, here are some photos of the new 2019 1/2 ton. Brought in for a new Fisher plow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sat in one at the dealer a couple weeks ago when we were car shopping for my wife. 

Looks to much like a Colorado for me...


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Any pictures with the plow on it?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

16hdsport said:


> Any pictures with the plow on it?


Not yet. Dealer dropped it off without telling me it was a 2019 and the mount for it won't be available until later this week.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Please post when you do get it all set up I'm interested to see it. I assume it's getting a Fisher HT?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

16hdsport said:


> Please post when you do get it all set up I'm interested to see it. I assume it's getting a Fisher HT?


correct


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why didn't you get the SD with steel blade? Just curious, my 18 carries the SD with no issues.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

sixty4 said:


> Why didn't you get the SD with steel blade? Just curious, my 18 carries the SD with no issues.


The dealership chose the HT


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

For those curious, GM now offers VYU plow prep on all 1500 cabs for 2019 new truck, so not just regular cab. Available with the 5.3 engine on WT, LT and LTZ trims only, regular, double and crew cabs.

*



Snow Plow Prep Package

Click to expand...

*


> , includes power feed for backup and roof emergency light, (KW5) 220-amp alternator, (K47) high-capacity air filter, (NZZ) skid plates and heavy-duty front springs.
> 1 - WT Late availability. Requires 4WD model, (L82) 5.3L EcoTec3 V8 engine and (RD6) 17" painted steel wheels. Not available with (R13) WT Appearance Package.
> 
> 2 - LT Late availability. Requires (BAQ) Work Truck Package or (Z71) Z71 Off-Road Package and (L84) 5.3L EcoTec3 V8 engine. Requires SEO (RD6) 17" painted steel wheels or (Q5U) 17" bright machined aluminum wheels. (PZX) 18" bright silver painted aluminum wheels requires (Z71) Z71 Off-Road Package.
> ...


https://www.gmfleetorderguide.com/N...vehicleID=21483&section=oi_def&page=6&butID=3


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Has the plow been put on the truck yet? And what does it look like. Would like to see the mounts on it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JK-Plow said:


> Has the plow been put on the truck yet? And what does it look like. Would like to see the mounts on it.


Not yet. Pieces are in now but still waiting for the customer to return. I think its scheduled for next week


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> The dealership chose the HT


Being the plow dealer, you could recommend the SD over the HT. Last I knew, my dealer doesn't do Fisher or Western HT plows anymore. SD is the lightest duty plows they install.

NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> Being the plow dealer, you could recommend the SD over the HT. Last I knew, my dealer doesn't do Fisher or Western HT plows anymore. SD is the lightest duty plows they install.
> 
> NYH1.


It is being sold to a car dealer. The HT being the cheaper option, they would never choose the SD.

There are also some 1/2 ton applications that the SD is too heavy to be recommended for, which complicates the selling process (it's easier for the dealer salesmen to just offer what they know will fit all applications without having to call me to verify fit up)

Lastly, I'm not a fan of the SD anyway. I hate the standard poly edge and dont care for the chain lift on what is still a very light weight plow. So if the HT is easier to sell and cheaper, so much the better. I'm aware that it is "heavier duty" relatively speaking, but I dont think it is enough to make me want to buy one. I have no problems selling it to people who want it, but dont pressure anyone into it


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> It is being sold to a car dealer. The HT being the cheaper option, they would never choose the SD.
> 
> There are also some 1/2 ton applications that the SD is too heavy to be recommended for, which complicates the selling process (it's easier for the dealer salesmen to just offer what they know will fit all applications without having to call me to verify fit up)
> 
> Lastly, I'm not a fan of the SD anyway. I hate the standard poly edge and dont care for the chain lift on what is still a very light weight plow. So if the HT is easier to sell and cheaper, so much the better


Whatever works for you I guess.

NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is a finished photo for those who asked - not the same truck as before cuz I forgot to take them when that truck came back


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Its too bad the wires just hang loos like that. Would look better tied into a bracket on the bumper


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Its too bad the wires just hang loos like that. Would look better tied into a bracket on the bumper


Could plug them into the trailer wiring...I hear it's less invasive and game changing.


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. I think the Trailboss would look fine with the plow since it has a black surround. It won't be as noticeable as the cuts on the chrome surround.


----------



## Wickedmainah (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm putting a boss htx-v on my trailboss in a couple weeks. Haven't seen any trailboss with a plow on it yet.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wickedmainah said:


> I'm putting a boss htx-v on my trailboss in a couple weeks. Haven't seen any trailboss with a plow on it yet.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2019-trail-boss-lt-fisher-sd.177446/#post-2391974


----------



## Wickedmainah (Dec 10, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2019-trail-boss-lt-fisher-sd.177446/#post-2391974


Thanks, hope the boss mount doesn't require removing the tow hooks. They do have a valance to put on so I dont need to cut up the original. I'll post pics after the install


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking forward to your pics @Wickedmainah I hope it looks better than the fisher mount.


----------



## Wickedmainah (Dec 10, 2019)

doolin64 said:


> Looking forward to your pics @Wickedmainah I hope it looks better than the fisher mount.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wickedmainah said:


> View attachment 199178
> 
> 
> View attachment 199179


Looks good, you get to use it yet?

NYH1.


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks @Wickedmainah. looks great! Any picture of the frame and bumper up close/ unmounted?


----------



## Wickedmainah (Dec 10, 2019)

doolin64 said:


> Thanks @Wickedmainah. looks great! Any picture of the frame and bumper up close/ unmounted?


Not yet , just had time to get a couple pics before I had to leave. I'll take it off tomorrow and get some pics. The boss valance looks great though. Nice clean factory look. Just need some snow now


----------



## Wickedmainah (Dec 10, 2019)

doolin64 said:


> Thanks @Wickedmainah. looks great! Any picture of the frame and bumper up close/ unmounted?


----------



## doolin64 (Sep 1, 2009)

That looks great! Thank you


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Very clean installation!


----------



## Wickedmainah (Dec 10, 2019)

16hdsport said:


> Very clean installation!


Yes I was very happy with JL custom fabs work. Much cleaner look than the fisher mounts I've seen on the new half tons.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Wickedmainah said:


> View attachment 199201
> View attachment 199202


Looks nice. Is that the Boss replacement valance kit?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wickedmainah said:


> View attachment 199201
> View attachment 199202


Is that truck even 4 wheel drive?

Low Low Rider


----------



## Wickedmainah (Dec 10, 2019)

1olddogtwo said:


> Is that truck even 4 wheel drive?
> 
> Low Low Rider


Its sitting down hill, shes not a low rider,just a bad angle


----------



## Wickedmainah (Dec 10, 2019)

Newdude said:


> Looks nice. Is that the Boss replacement valance kit?


Yes it is


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wickedmainah said:


> Its sitting down hill, shes not a low rider,just a bad angle


Bleeding air out of the cylinders?


----------

